# Coughing and Sneezing Nigi



## mdoerge (Jun 22, 2009)

My 3 month old Nigi wether started coughing and sneezing over the weekend.  He does not have a fever or a snotty nose.  He's eating, drinking, and playing normally.  Any ideas?  Could it be allergies?


----------



## helmstead (Jun 22, 2009)

Could be allergies, dust, mold.  Is he UTD on dewormings?

You can try to give him some liquid children's Benadryl to see if that doesn't help and rule out allergies.  You do have to work out the per lb dosage though.


----------



## mdoerge (Jun 22, 2009)

Would I use the weight chart for children on the Benadryl bottle?


----------



## helmstead (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't have a bottle in front of me...so I'm not sure on that.  You take the adult dose, which is based on a 150 lb person.  Divide the dose by 150, then you have the per lb dose.  Weigh the goat, and there you go.


----------



## mdoerge (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks!  We'll see what happens.  My other two are fine.  Their hay is not moldy or dusty.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 22, 2009)

If the allergy meds don't help, I'd do a course of LA200 or similar to be safe.  Never take upper resp. symptoms lightly in young goats, especially.  Also make sure you're deworming with a wormer that controls lung worm.


----------



## mdoerge (Jun 22, 2009)

How often do you deworm?  I use Ivermectin (cattle/swine) or Safeguard for goats.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 22, 2009)

Ivermec should get lungworms, but you do have to repeat dosing at least 3 times 10 days apart to get all stages (this is true, BTW, for ALL worms).  If it's still even effective in your area, fenbendazole might also do the trick, but again, dose it three times min.  Levamisole is also usually effective.

Goats should be dewormed at least quarterly, if not monthly in some climates - unless you are getting clean fecals.


----------



## mully (Jun 22, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I don't have a bottle in front of me...so I'm not sure on that.  You take the adult dose, which is based on a 150 lb person.  Divide the dose by 150, then you have the per lb dose.  Weigh the goat, and there you go.


This is a great idea and so simple I can remember it !


----------



## sillystunt (Jun 29, 2009)

wait, if they sneeze they could have worms? I am confused cause my little nigerian wether does the same! We made sure the pen was dry, free off extra hay and he seems to do it when he eats. Do you think maybe he is allergic to something in the food?


----------



## Chaty (Jun 30, 2009)

Some sneeze because of the dust on the hay or the mold that might be present there. Sometimes they are just like people and sneeze to clear the nasal passages. Check the eyelids to really be sure or have a fecal done. Just because they sneeze isnt a sign to worm them, it just might be a little bug that went up their nose.


----------

